

Wolfram Alpha iPhone App Was $50 now $1.99 - adammichaelc
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wolframalpha/id334989259?mt=8

======
paulfang
[http://gizmodo.com/5506939/the-50-wolfram-alpha-iphone-
app-i...](http://gizmodo.com/5506939/the-50-wolfram-alpha-iphone-app-
is-2-because-now-they-want-people-to-actually-buy-it)

It's been for some time. Great app.

------
watmough
Excellent. Time to spend another $2 of my $15 giftcard.

Really, I haven't had this much fun buying software since I was 12 years old,
and used to spend 5 quid on a speccy game every week or couple of weeks.

------
keefe
I wish they'd offer a home edition of mathematica that wasn't hundreds of
dollars.

